# you all may not care ... however i got a lil' sensitive



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.mnsportcompacts.net/forum/showthread.php?63512-Audi-TT-Chick-car&p=1486007&viewfull=1 

they were hating. i felt obligated. google really should stop suggesting searches for me, because then i feel inclined to search them. :laugh:


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

If you're talking about mkiv GLI's in your post, they do not come with a k04. They have the k03s, just like the rest of the AWP 1.8t's. Might want to edit that to keep your information correct.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I get compliments from girls saying my car is cute all the time. But it grabs there attention thus making it a chick magnet. You get where I'm going with this


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

IDP FTW said:


> If you're talking about mkiv GLI's in your post, they do not come with a k04. They have the k03s, just like the rest of the AWP 1.8t's. Might want to edit that to keep your information correct.


 The MKV's have ko4's right?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I get compliments from girls saying my car is cute all the time. But it grabs there attention thus making it a chick magnet. You get where I'm going with this


 i've been with two girls that own tt's simply starting the convo with nice car! lol. girls car or not, i like the tt!! plus look at the car that most of those people drive......junk!! in the end i think they're all broke haters!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> i've been with two girls that own tt's simply starting the convo with nice car! lol. girls car or not, i like the tt!! plus look at the car that most of those people drive......junk!! in the end i think they're all broke haters!!


 Yeah I just looked at their cars haha. Typical jealous ricers:facepalm:


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> The MKV's have ko4's right?


 
No, k03s as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

IDP FTW said:


> No, k03s as well.


 Hmm I always thought they had ko4's. O well


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I have no problem saying I drive a chicks car, I actually say it all the time--- all I know is that when I put my foot to the floor I've left everything I've raced so far in a huge cloud of smoke as 400hp gets applied to all four of my tires... the smoke is because my cars running pretty rich right now...

That moment is most enjoyable at night with someone behind you with headlights on... you can really see the cloud!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hmm I always thought they had ko4's. O well


 The 265hp Euro S3 and TT-S (and upcoming Golf R, no, sorry, still no new Scirocco ) use a k04 variation, but they aren't interchangeable with our k03/04s


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

IDP FTW said:


> No, k03s as well.


 news to me. thanks for the info, editing now. 

i can be so sensitive sometimes.... :screwy:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*lol...*

I hate when people think its a chick car...or decide to put a "sex" on cars. Driver makes the car. The way I think of it, is its sad that some people need their cars to show whether they got balls or not, instead of actually making what ever car they fancy show how much balls the DRIVER has by taking a little time and effort to show a little love to its internals and sharing a bit of yourself with your wheels. thats what makes a car (imo)  

And like Doug said, have them call it whatever they want, in the end, he can say his "chick" car had more balls then their "man" car ever did. And they can suck on that! :laugh: 

well that was my rant...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> his "chick" car had more balls then their "man" car


 Lol


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> the smoke is because my cars running pretty rich right now...
> 
> That moment is most enjoyable at night with someone behind you with headlights on... you can really see the cloud!


 I do this all the time in my diesel trucks!! I have 4" exhaust, intake and programmers on them and when you romp on it they roll coal all day long!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I do this all the time in my diesel trucks!! I have 4" exhaust, intake and programmers on them and when you romp on it they roll coal all day long!!


 I need to start looking at truck prices. I'll need a welding rig in a year or two


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I need to start looking at truck prices. I'll need a welding rig in a year or two


 Just test drove a new ford tonight.......might be adding another truck to the fleet. the new fords really are nice!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> Just test drove a new ford tonight.......might be adding another truck to the fleet. the new fords really are nice!!


 No lie I was on commercial fords website building a truck. With a welding body and a welder I figured it will cost me around 50,000. Thats 50,000 less for the TT


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> Just test drove a new ford tonight.......might be adding another truck to the fleet. the new fords really are nice!!


 sold my F-350 for my TT :laugh:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> sold my F-350 for my TT :laugh:


 I was thinking more like a 4 or 550 . maybe a 650 since they have the cummings. Something along the lines of these Fords


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hu....., I always thought they called it a chick car because of all the snatch that it pulls.. Guess i was wrong. Fukin clowns. My car gets PLENTY of attention. Guys and girls alike. The guys stare out of envy. The girls stare because its sexy. id hate:facepalm: if i drove a POS. wait, no i wouldnt


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, looks like im now a member of that retarded forum. i had to leave a comment anda pic of my "girl car". Hate on clowns.., hate on..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

meh, who cares. It's just some local ricer club. You'll always get hate on the TT no matter where you go. All you need to do is pull up to the haters' g/f and watch her take her panties off and get inside. 

/end


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Neb said:


> meh, who cares. It's just some local ricer club. You'll always get hate on the TT no matter where you go. All you need to do is pull up to the haters' g/f and watch her take her panties off and get inside.
> 
> /end


 haha agreed. My Fiancée does drive a TT but I also have one it makes around 600Hp.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> meh, who cares. It's just some local ricer club. You'll always get hate on the TT no matter where you go. All you need to do is pull up to the haters' g/f and watch her take her panties off and get inside.
> 
> /end


 Hmm.....panties off


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hmm.....panties off


 i registered on this forum now, voted and posted pics too. lol.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

it's just hard for me to understand how others don't see the beauty in the TT. i like my car more than i like my girlfriend... :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

So I couldnt hold myself back and I had jump into there forum and had to reiterate my point. What silly boys and girls they are. 



notoriouszig said:


> i like my car more than i like my girlfriend... :laugh:


 lol...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> So I couldnt hold myself back and I had jump into there forum and had to reiterate my point. What silly boys and girls they are.
> 
> 
> lol...


 damn google for ever suggesting that i search that. and lol my girlfriend knows it too.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha thats awesome though. Im having a good laugh. :laugh: 

And Ill be honest, I do love my car a lot, but my girlfriends got it beat by miles! I got lucky with the car, but I got even more lucky with her  ...not that anyone cares lol


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

TT's aren't as much of a chick car as a porsche boxter :wave:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

ManOfManyGTs said:


> TT's aren't as much of a chick car as a porsche boxter :wave:


 Don't let their marketing fool you, Porsche is actually centered around catering to cheerleaders not driving enthusiasts :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Murderface said:


> Don't let their marketing fool you, Porsche is actually centered around catering to cheerleaders not driving enthusiasts :thumbup:


 I heard that the S in Boxter S is for the slutty cheerleaders 

Jking Filip


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

notoriouszig said:


> it's just hard for me to understand how others don't see the beauty in the TT. i like my car more than i like my girlfriend... :laugh:


 If she reads this post, it will be your Ex-GF. 

Not to worry though, you can drive around in your TT and troll for another GF.


----------

